# installation guide for svnserve?



## bullet (Dec 12, 2008)

I would have liked to install the latest svn package but it requires apache 2 and my hosting service uses apache 1.3 and will not upgrade. I've read that you can use svnserve instead? My goal is to have a svn repository at one subdomain and be able to have a working copy at a different subdomain (or as many subdomains as I choose). My hosting provider does not provide any support for subversion so I'm stuck with trying to do this on my own. The server is FreeBSD 6.3 x86 and I do have ssh access. Is there a step-by-step guide anywhere to help me accomplish my task? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## StefanPauly (Dec 12, 2008)

You could start with the online version of O'Reillys "Version Control with Subversion": http://svnbook.red-bean.com/


----------



## dave (Dec 13, 2008)

Why not host the svn server at your home or office and then use svn+ssh:// to access your repository from your ISP's machines?  Does your ISP allow the svn client?


----------

